# Cheap Case Suggestion to fit Hyper 212 Evo and 4x 2.5" SSD



## shovenose (Jul 2, 2019)

Looking for the cheapest mATX or ATX case that'll fit a 212 Evo and four 2.5" drives properly. Preferably something that looks simple and basic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2019)

I believe the 212 Evo will fit in the Corsair Carbide 100R, possibly even the 88R, thanks to the bump out on the side panel.

I know for sure it will fit in a 200R.

All 3 are classy looking cases.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I believe the 212 Evo will fit in the Corsair Carbide 100R, possibly even the 88R, thanks to the bump out on the side panel.
> 
> I know for sure it will fit in a 200R.
> 
> All 3 are classy looking cases.


Yup, I was looking at the 200R. However, it's about $65. Hoping for cheaper


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2019)

shovenose said:


> Yup, I was looking at the 200R. However, it's about $65. Hoping for cheaper



In my experience, there aren't really cheaper cases that can hold a tower style cooler.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> In my experience, there aren't really cheaper cases that can hold a tower style cooler.



True. OK, Corsair 200R it is. Thanks.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> In my experience, there aren't really cheaper cases that can hold a tower style cooler.



13 or so pages of cases on Newegg from $22-64. Many of them will do what the OP needs. I'd say 90% of mid-tower or ATX-tower cases are built for 160-165mm tower coolers, and the 212 Evo is shorter.








						New,$0 - $64 Computer Cases | Newegg.com
					

Shop New,$0 - $64 Computer Cases on Newegg.com. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.com


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 2, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> 13 or so pages of cases on Newegg from $22-64. Many of them will do what the OP needs. I'd say 90% of mid-tower or ATX-tower cases are built for 160-165mm tower coolers, and the 212 Evo is shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say that at all.  I've used plenty of the cheap cases, they just don't properly fit a tower cooler.  Most of them have a max cooler height of 150mm or less.  Most 120mm tower coolers are over 150mm.  The 212 Evo is 158mm.

I'm sure there might be a few that are cheaper and can fit a 212 Evo, but no where near 90%, and I'd say probably less than 20%.

Edit: Conveniently, newegg lets you search by max CPU Cooler Height.









						New,180 mm,170 mm,175 mm,163 mm,165 mm,169 mm,168 mm,160 mm,162 mm,159 mm,158 mm,161 mm,210 mm,$0 - $64 Computer Cases | Newegg.com
					

Shop New,180 mm,170 mm,175 mm,163 mm,165 mm,169 mm,168 mm,160 mm,162 mm,159 mm,158 mm,161 mm,210 mm,$0 - $64 Computer Cases on Newegg.com. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.com
				




There you go OP.  Take your pick.  Not many there I would buy, but you have options at least.


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 2, 2019)

OP, Don't buy a super cheap , no name case. They're way to cramped to work in and the craftsmanship is terrible. Buy a case from a reputable manufacturer in your price range.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> 13 or so pages of cases on Newegg from $22-64. Many of them will do what the OP needs. I'd say 90% of mid-tower or ATX-tower cases are built for 160-165mm tower coolers, and the 212 Evo is shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have refined that search further to include only cases that the 212 and 4 ssd's would fit into, sorted by price(excludes shipping);








						New,ATX Mid Tower,ATX Full Tower,ATX Mini Tower,$0 - $64 Computer Cases | Newegg.com
					

Shop New,ATX Mid Tower,ATX Full Tower,ATX Mini Tower,$0 - $64 Computer Cases on Newegg.com. Watch for amazing deals and get great pricing.




					www.newegg.com
				



The following three are the ones I'm currently promoting to my clients building on a budget;








						AeroCool PGS Aero Series Aero300 Black FAW Black Computer Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy AeroCool PGS Aero Series Aero300 Black FAW Black 0.45mm ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Cooler Master MasterBox MB600L ATX Mid-Tower with Sleek Brushed Design, Red Side Trim, & Acrylic Side Panel - Newegg.com
					

Buy Cooler Master MasterBox MB600L ATX Mid-Tower with Sleek Brushed Design, Red Side Trim, & Acrylic Side Panel with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				











						Fractal Design Focus G Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
					

Buy Fractal Design Focus G Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



While the Areocool and Cooler Master cases are quality and easy to use, the Fractal Design case is the best of them, but also the most expensive at $50.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have refined that search further to include only cases that the 212 and 4 ssd's would fit into, sorted by price(excludes shipping);
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Fractal Focus G seems like a good choice BUT there's no clean way to mount more than 2 drives...  I'm going to be running an LSI raid controller with the SAS to SATA cables so it needs to be pretty. While with the Corsair 200R it has four drive bays (admittedly I'd need to come up with 3.5/2.5 adapters...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

shovenose said:


> The Fractal Focus G seems like a good choice BUT there's no clean way to mount more than 2 drives...  I'm going to be running an LSI raid controller with the SAS to SATA cables so it needs to be pretty. While with the Corsair 200R it has four drive bays (admittedly I'd need to come up with 3.5/2.5 adapters...


With all of the cases I listed, they have 5.25" bays which can accommodate a 4bay 2.5" drive adapter(see below). With the Fractal, it has 2 5.25" bays which means you could have upto 8 drives or 4 HDD/SSD drives and an optical drive. Since you've already stated you have to buy adapters, this would be a simple and less expensive solution.








						ICY DOCK 4 x 2.5" HDD / SSD Bracket Mount Kit Adapter for 5.25” Drive Bay - FLEX-FIT Quattro MB344SP - Newegg.com
					

Buy ICY DOCK 4 x 2.5" HDD / SSD Bracket Mount Kit Adapter for 5.25” Drive Bay - FLEX-FIT Quattro MB344SP with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 3, 2019)

The $49 Phanteks Eclipse fits the Hyper 212 (tho the Fuma will give ya 11-12C lower CPU temps for $ 15 more)

It has (2) SSD mounts and (2) 5.25 inch bays which you can fit in 8 more SSDs for a total of 10 .... or have (2) SSDs and (2) SSHDs w/ a $15 Icy Dock as Lex linked to

Whats with all the newegg links today going thru the anrdoezrs.net tracking site ? 

EDIT: Before the above link took me thru the tracking site and you could see it just by mousing over the link .... now it doesn't


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 3, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Whats with all the newegg links today going thru the anrdoezrs.net tracking site ?
> 
> EDIT: Before the above link took me thru the tracking site and you could see it just by mousing over the link .... now it doesn't


That is a clickthrough tally site. It only counts link clicks for TPU to get paid from Newegg. No other links do this.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 3, 2019)

shovenose said:


> While with the Corsair 200R it has four drive bays (admittedly I'd need to come up with 3.5/2.5 adapters...



The R200 actually has mounts for 4 2.5" SSDs/HDDs.  They are just mounted very close together, but it is possible to mount 4 in the case right out  of the box.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 3, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Edit: Conveniently, newegg lets you search by max CPU Cooler Height.


Can't do that on Amazon.  Something that so many people don't appreciate and value about the egg


----------

